
Dorian Satoshi Nakamoto's official denial of Bitcoin involvement - alanh
https://mobile.twitter.com/felixsalmon/status/445431615997501440/photo/1?screen_name=felixsalmon
======
gangster_dave
The reporter that originally accused this dude of inventing bitcoin should get
fired. 90+% of Newsweek readers will never see this tweet, and the original
article is pretty speculative, so I don't know if it'll warrant a retraction.
People hungry for bitcoin are probably going to come for Satoshi, and it won't
be pretty.

~~~
eliteraspberrie
In most countries in Europe, people have a "right of reply," which is the
right to respond to printed allegations in the same publication that they were
made (and with the same prominence, i.e. on the same page). Does anyone know
of similar laws in the US?

------
fragsworth
Perhaps he doesn't find the whole situation to be pleasant, but as of 6 days
ago, he's been donated at least $28,000
([https://blockchain.info/address/1Dorian4RoXcnBv9hnQ4Y2C1an6N...](https://blockchain.info/address/1Dorian4RoXcnBv9hnQ4Y2C1an6NJ4UrjX)).
Hopefully this offsets things.

~~~
abcd_f
Can you perhaps explain how he can get these $28,000 in physical dollars?

That's not even getting into an irony of throwing Bitcoins at a person whose
life has been just severely discomforted by the very same subject.

~~~
patio11
The guy collecting the BTC donations has said that he will convert the BTC
into actual money then deliver them using commonly accepted methods for
payment in the United States. Delivering $X0,000 is not a particularly novel
problem in the US economy. There exist many very straightforward ways of
solving it.

~~~
eli
I wonder about the tax implications of doing that. Seems like it would be
pretty tricky if you were to follow the letter of the law.

------
confluence
I called it when the story first broke with a simple question any reporter
should've asked themselves:

> _There 's one thing that doesn't add up: why would such a privacy conscious
> man use his real name on a project he thought might be illegal? If he was so
> serious about his privacy, he would not have used his real name in public._

Source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7353429)

The entire situation is a total fuck up.

------
samworm
Double spaces in this statement. Double spaces in the original bitcoin
announcements. Ipso facto my friend.

~~~
eric_bullington
You're probably being ironic, but for the sake of the readers, I'll point out
that most of us in the United States that are older than around 30 years old
and learned to type using a formal system (including typing software) use
double-spaces.

That's the way we were trained to type. The only thing this proves is that
Satoshi was probably not a very young person. I don't think many people
believe this anyway (or maybe he just "faked" the double-spaces?).

~~~
samworm
It was sarcasm.

The joke was a reference back to Goodman's observartion in the original
article: "the punctuation in the proposal is also consistent with how Dorian
S. Nakamoto writes, with double spaces after periods and other format quirks."

Your comments about prevalence of this technique stand, of course.

------
tlrobinson
_" My prospects for gainful employment has been harmed because of Newsweek's
article"_

 _" I have retained legal counsel"_

Gearing up for a lawsuit, it seems. I'm not a lawyer so I have no idea if it
would have merit.

Presumably Newsweek didn't outright fabricate any of his quotes, but they may
have misinterpreted them.

~~~
mike-cardwell
"Presumably Newsweek didn't outright fabricate any of his quotes"

You're not familiar with journalists are you. If they can't get anything
quotable out of you, even something they can mis-quote, they will just
outright make it up.

~~~
aytekin
This book is full of examples of shocking things bloggers/journalists do:
[http://www.amazon.com/Trust-Me-Lying-Confessions-
Manipulator...](http://www.amazon.com/Trust-Me-Lying-Confessions-
Manipulator/dp/1591846285)

------
plg
"my prospects for gainful employment have been harmed"

sounds like he's gearing up to sue Newsweek

~~~
gnaritas
He should.

------
0-o
I guess, if you can verify that there was communication by from the Satoshi
Nakamoto account around the timeframe where he claims to be hospitalised
(october 2012 and october 2013), it will be less likely that Dorian has
bitcoin involvement.

~~~
eric_bullington
Satoshi stopped communicating to the public (at least _qua_ Satoshi) back in
2011. So that's not going to happen.

~~~
danielweber
The real Satoshi should have sent out his denial when Dorian was out to lunch
with that AP reporter.

------
aw3c2
What is the source of the image shown in this tweet? Why are we discussing a
random image in a random tweet?

~~~
user24
[https://twitter.com/felixsalmon/status/445432426970763264](https://twitter.com/felixsalmon/status/445432426970763264)

------
jgalt212
Why is it so hard to find the real Satoshi? Is he using Tor to post messages,
send emails?

~~~
vertex-four
They did use Tor for all communications. They're not around any more.

~~~
readmylist
Im sure we can find Hal Finney

